# Grinder cup for a 54mm basket (e.g. for Niche Zero, works for SGP too)



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

Just in case anyone is struggling using the Niche 58mm cup with a Sage 54mm basket, I have found a solution which works well for me:









A 125ml wine measure fits pretty darned well.

£4.75 off eBay, you might be able to get them cheaper if you're prepared to wait (the one from "wecansourceit" was delivered in 48 hours).

I'm not sure of the rules on posting links so I'll refrain for now, but it's very easy to find if you search for "125ml wine measure".


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

jonf said:


> Just in case anyone is struggling using the Niche 58mm cup with a Sage 54mm basket, I have found a solution which works well for me:
> 
> View attachment 38292
> 
> ...


Perhaps a link to the item you mention would be good incase others are interested


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I don't currently have anything like this, I have the SGP grinding directly into the portafilter and always end up with some wastage, I'm looking for a funnel.

With this do you put it under the grinder and dose, then put the portafilter on top and invert them both, so the grinds transfer with hopefully no waste?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Mine arrived today, and I wasn't too sure what to expect. Just gave it ago, and for £4.50, I won't be too harsh, but I think I will stick to the Niche cup.

The Niche cup finish is obviously far better, and although it doesn't fit the 54mm basket, it still works way better.

The low static of the Niche cup is more impressive when you compare it against something different but similar in design, but is much much worse in this area...


----------



## Franco (Sep 25, 2020)

I am strugling to find a 51mm for the Delonghi Dedica...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Nicknak^^^


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

I can't believe how well this fits, it's as if it's made for it, thanks for the tip.

It looks like someone is now specifically making these, I've ordered one, I'll let you know what it's like if/when it arrives.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Dosing-Cup-Powder-Feeder-Part-For-54mm-Espresso-Machine-Utility-Hot-Sale/293869568155?hash=item446bfdc09b:g:QIgAAOSwp19fxxGV

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dosing-Stainless-Coffee-Espresso-Machine/dp/B08HH2XVM4/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=54mm%2Bdosing%2Bcup&qid=1609369401&sr=8-4&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Jamie K - Took a punt on a 51mm one to stick on my grinder when messing about with my La Pav. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jamie K said:


> I can't believe how well this fits, it's as if it's made for it, thanks for the tip.
> 
> It looks like someone is now specifically making these, I've ordered one, I'll let you know what it's like if/when it arrives.
> 
> ...


 those are sent from china, in aliexpress you have them cheaper:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001896541668.html

Another interesting option is this one:
https://wwww.aliexpress.com/item/4001154082380.html


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

@Cafe675 those are both 58mm, the 54mm is the same price as far as I an see.


----------



## Cafe675 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't realize it had to be 54mm, there are really very few items of that size, I found this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001810632953.html


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

@Cafe675 that's the whole point of this thread. Like I said, pretty much the same price as eBay and Amazon.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Cafe675 said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize it had to be 54mm, there are really very few items of that size, I found this one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001810632953.html


 Brilliant- just ordered this now plus a WDT tool and two cleaning brushes all for under £20. First time using Aliexpress. Looks great for all of these accessories


----------



## MarkC_Belfast (Nov 30, 2018)

Cafe675 said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize it had to be 54mm, there are really very few items of that size, I found this one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001810632953.html


 Gutted I had looked for one for ages and bought this one from crema last month it should hopefully arrive soon.

53.4mm Dosing Cup - Crema Coffee Products


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

So my 54mm dosing cup has arrived from Aliexpress. Not quite what I was hoping for - the rim is about the same width as the basket so when flipping over you need to be very carful to ensure there is no spillage. I was hoping it would sit a little inside the rim of the basket (like the Crema one) to make the flip a little less precarious - the pics seem to suggest that it would but there are no product dimensions on the item. No accidents with it yet, but I can foresee it happening in the future.

You get what you pay for I suppose.


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

@dutchy101 That's funny, it sounds like mine is the opposite. The lip of my cup is about 50mm diameter so easily fits in the basket and the flange is big enough to cover the basket, so no mess when filling the basket. But the cup is too short and narrow for the niche, so I get a lot, relatively, of spill when grinding. It's probably not enough to weigh, but it's annoying. I think I'll probably keep using it over the niche cup and the wine measure.

I've been meaning to upload a video, but haven't got around to it yet.

I note a lot of reviews on the AliExpress page say they received the wrong size.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Just measured mine. Must be for the 58mm basket.


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)




----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Got another one on order from Aliexpress and asked them to make sure it's the 54mm one.

Think I'll hold onto the other one (getting a partial refund from the supplier) in case I end up with a standard 58mm portafilter machine at some point in the future.

As a quick fix for the grinder mess from the Niche, if you put something underneath the dosing cup to make it closer to the chute that should mean less mess


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Is there an import/vat fee to pay on from goods outside of UK now?


----------



## Jamie K (May 21, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> Is there an import/vat fee to pay on from goods outside of UK now?


 There's no change for goods coming from outside of the EU.


----------

